# Проверка компрессии



## y.yaroslav (2 Янв 2020)

Здравствуйте
Я начинающий аккордеонист и ищу инструмент для учёбы. Хочу узнать какие способы существуют для проверки компрессии меха?


----------



## vev (2 Янв 2020)

Не "компрессии меха", а компрессии инструмента.... Компрессия определяет, насколько герметичен инструмент без открывания клапанов. Плохая компрессия может быть обусловлена как дырками в мехе, так и неплотным прилеганием клапанов или рамки меха к полукорпусу 

Взять инструмент за правый полукорпус и поднять. Если левый не начнет быстро опускаться за счет растяжения меха, то все в порядке. Дальше можно просто потянуть мех без нажимания клавиш/кнопок. Если компрессия нормальная, то есть нет течи, то мех вы не растяните


----------



## y.yaroslav (2 Янв 2020)

accordion9728 написал(а):


> А есть какое-то время допустимое для растяжения меха?


----------



## vev (2 Янв 2020)

за 10 секунд при нормальной компрессии мех немного разожмется... Вы чем угадалки устраивать, попросили бы помочь с выбором того, кто играет...


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Янв 2020)

На абсолютно исправном инструменте быстрее устают руки, чем мех растянется до предела. Минуты 2-3, и держать на согнутых в локтях руках 12-14 кг уже как-то не очень весело... . Хотя не устану повторять, что и 30 секунд- уже вполне годно).


----------



## Вячеслав Музыка (6 Мар 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Не "компрессии меха", а компрессии инструмента.... Компрессия определяет, насколько герметичен инструмент без открывания клапанов. Плохая компрессия может быть обусловлена как дырками в мехе, так и неплотным прилеганием клапанов или рамки меха к полукорпусу
> 
> Взять инструмент за правый полукорпус и поднять. Если левый не начнет быстро опускаться за счет растяжения меха, то все в порядке. Дальше можно просто потянуть мех без нажимания клавиш/кнопок. Если компрессия нормальная, то есть нет течи, то мех вы не растяните


А этот метод не опасен для инструмента?


----------



## vev (6 Мар 2021)

Вячеслав Музыка,

Мы здесь новичкам даем советы, которые точно приведут к смерти инструмента.... Других забот у нас нет... Мы так развлекаемся...

Только что закончилась тема на 11 страниц про проверку компрессии... Найдите и наслаждайтесь. Там обсосано все от и до....


*Очень большие вопросы вызывает Ваш регион и IP адрес... Сильно смахивает на издевательства с использованием разных имен....*


----------

